# After spay and baths



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

So I just want to know, if your little girl has internal sutures, why wait 2 weeks before you can give her a bath? Callie is 100% after her spay, and never messes with her incision site at all. Other then the fold of skin where her incision is...oh yeah, and the fact that her one nipple is now pulled over into the incision site in the middle of her tummy, you would never know she had been spayed a few days ago.

So...will her nipple move back to it's correct place? Is that something that routinely happens? Didn't happen with Zoe. My Callie now looks like she has a belly button...an outie. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Crystal, I have never heard of that......did you call and ask the vet?? Does it hurt her?? Maybe the vet had a reason but I would definitely ask.....a nipple in the stitches does not sound good for Callie.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Weird. No idea about the nipple, sorry. 

Lola was well straight afterward too, also had internal stitches. But the vet was adamant about it not getting wet, so I waited, albeit slightly impatiently. :innocent:


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Lucy has external sutures. They told me to wait 10 days to bathe her - I have to be honest, it's killing me. I hate the smell that she has from the vets - normally, my fluffs have a bath every 3 ½ days.

I brush her teeth and wash her face twice a day, I change her bed clothes and PJ’s everyday - it’s still not a bath.

I am glad to hear that Callie is doing so well.

Allie


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Wait until the incision is completely healed.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

For all the dogs I've spayed external stitches get removed 10-12 days after surgery and then wait two days after stitch removal for bath. It's one of the few times I haven't questioned my vet. :innocent:


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

It's killing me not being able to bathe Delilah. We just got done with a one hour comb and brush out. Her coat has never been this dry and she had some pretty good mats getting started. I'm going to have to spray her with Some diluted conditioner or something.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I pretty much just let Callie be after her spay. She was so looped up on the pain meds that I thought she was in horrible pain. Live and learn. So she got a 'get out of jail free' card for several days for face washes, combing, and teeth brushing. We started back in on the routine yesterday morning. Thankfully no matting at all and her hair seems to be in the same condition it was pre-spay. But I know by Thursday, when she's due for a bath, it will be driving me nuts. I'll abide by the rules, but was just curious as to why no bath with internal sutures.

As for the nipple thing, I guess I'll have to call my vet to find out what happened. Was hoping this was somewhat common and others here would have experienced it. I really hadn't looked at her incision closely until Sunday evening. I just didn't want to bother her too much.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Crystal -- I'm so glad that Callie is doing so well.

When Tilly was spayed, they did internal sutures and then they put surgical glue on the outside. I couldn't even tell that she had been spayed (and still can't see the incision at all). Except that she never comes in season, I would not know that she had surgery. 

She was playing and feeling fine, but I was still a good girl and waited the entire 10 days to give her a bath. Guess I feel it's just best to error on the side of caution.


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi:

When my Ladie had her "fixing" it was 12 days before being able to bathe. I used bath wipes for her fur and cleaned her face with a moist warm towel. There is a product called soft and silky that you can spray on dur and comb. I use it after the weekly bath and their hair remains mat free.


----------

